# Playtime PHOTO CONTEST enter here



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I thought a good photo contest theme would be playtime so enter your cutest _playtime_ hedgehog pictures. The first nine entries will be taken. Make sure that the picture you enter is of your hedgehog. Good Luck everyone.

Here is my picture of Herisson. I swear I didn't fake this! This was taken the day he decided to go explore the doll house.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Playtime Photo Contest enter here*

Aww, what a cute pic. Another contest already? I thought there was only one each month?


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Playtime Photo Contest enter here*

I just felt like doing one. I didn't know there was only one each month.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Playtime Photo Contest enter here*

Oh. Well the September photo contest is going on at the moment, so I just figured that there was one for each month. I'm not sure though.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Playtime Photo Contest enter here*

There are no rules against having multiple contests going at the same time, but I think just one at a time would be best. People get confused as to who is doing what and when and the whole deal. You've already started this one, though, so that's fine.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Playtime Photo Contest enter here*

Jade squishing herself under the couch.
"maybe if i try to go under it while Zach is reaching for me i will have a better chance"
yes. i was trying to get stop her while i took the pic. i'm Zach. lolz.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Playtime Photo Contest enter here*

btw, the picture is not straight incase u r puzzled. (the camera was tilted. it is hard to take a pic while stopping her cuz she could have gotten out of reach there. I was lucky the pic is not blurry)


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Playtime Photo Contest enter here*

I love the first pic.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Playtime Photo Contest enter here*



lilhoglet said:


> I love the first pic.


 

i'm kidding.


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Playtime Photo Contest enter here*

lol zach


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Playtime Photo Contest enter here*

lol me


----------



## PinnyMommy (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Playtime Photo Contest enter here*

I work in a call center.. I take my hedgie to work once a week..

We have named him the mascot of our department.
We are making a department calendar and this is the cover of the calendar...

The caption is.. 
" Thank you for calling, my name is Pincushion, how may I help you today?"


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Playtime Photo Contest enter here*



Hedgie17 said:


> lol zach


hehehe. Wait... OH GOD! no everyone knows that my real name isn't BIG Z. Darrrrn.  :roll: jk.jk.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Playtime Photo Contest enter here*



PinnyMommy said:


> I work in a call center.. I take my hedgie to work once a week..
> 
> We have named him the mascot of our department.
> We are making a department calendar and this is the cover of the calendar...
> ...


nice. great pic. Ur hedgie looks so cute there!


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Playtime Photo Contest enter here*



PinnyMommy said:


> I work in a call center.. I take my hedgie to work once a week..
> 
> We have named him the mascot of our department.
> We are making a department calendar and this is the cover of the calendar...
> ...


He looks like he is hard at work!


----------



## PinnyMommy (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Playtime Photo Contest enter here*



iamdbf said:


> PinnyMommy said:
> 
> 
> > I work in a call center.. I take my hedgie to work once a week..
> ...


Thanks.. he is like a male model and stuff..


----------



## PinnyMommy (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Playtime Photo Contest enter here*




lilhoglet said:


> PinnyMommy said:
> 
> 
> > I work in a call center.. I take my hedgie to work once a week..
> ...


Customer service is his passion.. after this photo he chewed on some ones order and then made a puddle...

HARD at work.


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Playtime Photo Contest enter here*

aww thats a cute hedgie! i love the qoute lol :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Playtime Photo Contest enter here*

Haha, that is cute! I love the little dainty ears... :lol:


----------



## PinnyMommy (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Playtime Photo Contest enter here*



LizardGirl said:


> Haha, that is cute! I love the little dainty ears... :lol:


He has tiny ears.. it is like.. a disguise.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Playtime Photo Contest enter here*

room for seven more


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Playtime Photo Contest enter here*

6 more, right? You said only nine entries. So there's room for 6 more.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Playtime Photo Contest enter here*

Oh ya, thanks for correcting my math.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Playtime Photo Contest enter here*

Post about this on the other picture contest, cuz not many ppl know about this contest i guess.


----------



## Lilly101 (Sep 1, 2008)

Here is a little hedgie that we raised. He escaped from his play pen and went under his blanket.
when I found him he gave me this looK! :mrgreen: 
"Hello Emily! How did you find me?!!"


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

2 little photos i am not sure if they be on the post but if not a begin another time to post them ,,loll


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I will put those in the post. There is room for a few more still.


----------



## roseykrh (Aug 30, 2008)

hedgie love said:


> I will put those in the post. There is room for a few more still.


Where is the other post you are referring to? I have a picture I would like to submit.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I am talking about the poll when I make it.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

if u have a pic u wanna submit, then just post it here. k?


----------



## rjhammy (Oct 9, 2008)

Hope I'm not too late.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

HAHAHAHAH 

He's totally in the zone!!! :lol:


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

That's ADORABLE!! :lol:


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

They are all so cute!  

There is room for 3 more.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

*"I tawt I taw a Putdy Tat!"*
[attachment=0:1yuz2qly]Skittles7_9-14_08.jpg[/attachment:1yuz2qly]


----------



## PinnyMommy (Sep 16, 2008)

Are we voting on this one soon??


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

There is room for two more, but I think this is taking way too long. If there are not two more entries by this time tomorrow I will start the voting anyway.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Just post about this on the other contest.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

iamdbf, soliciting about contests in even more contests gets very cluttered and confusing. If someone wanted to participate, then they would have saw the Playtime PHOTO CONTEST and entered, I think.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

maybe that last part is true... but as for making it confusing, only if four contests or more are going on and there are posts about it in others would that make it confusing.


----------

